# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  نحوه مرتب كردن صندلی کنکور به چه صورته؟

## nalisa

سلام من و خواهرم هر دو امسال کنکور شرکت کردیم
هردو تجربی ولی معدل خواهرم 14.20 معدل من 12.10خواستم ببینم سرجلسه امتحان امکانش هس پیش هم بیوفتیم یا نه

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

امکامش خیلییییییی کمه

----------


## PARSA96

> سلام من و خواهرم هر دو امسال کنکور شرکت کردیم
> هردو تجربی ولی معدل خواهرم 14.20 معدل من 12.10خواستم ببینم سرجلسه امتحان امکانش هس پیش هم بیوفتیم یا نه


میتونم بپرسم قصدتون چیه؟؟

----------


## pooya2000

> میتونم بپرسم قصدتون چیه؟؟


میخوان از وجود هم آرامش بگیرن

----------


## PARSA96

> میخوان از وجود هم آرامش بگیرن


بله 100درصد!!!

----------


## mohammad_tezar

*به جای این کارا 4 ماه مونده برید خوب بخونید!!!!!*

----------


## Arosak_E_Ostad

> سلام من و خواهرم هر دو امسال کنکور شرکت کردیم
> هردو تجربی ولی معدل خواهرم 14.20 معدل من 12.10خواستم ببینم سرجلسه امتحان امکانش هس پیش هم بیوفتیم یا نه


سلام دوست عزیز
خیر به هیچ وجه امکان نداره.
ترتیب چینش صندلی ها بر اساس معدل هست به گونه ای که از محل برگزاری کنکور شهرتون عکس گرفته میشه و به سازمان سنجش فرستاده میشه.اونا خودشون یه نقشه از همون محل و شماره صندلی ها رو به محل برگزاری کنکور میفرستند.معدل بالاها کنار هم و دیگه همینجوری میاد پایین.با توجه به اختلاف معدل شما و خواهرتون بعید میدونم کنار هم باشید.بین این معدل خیلی ها هستند.اگه 20 30 صدم با هم اختلاف داشتید امکانش بود. :Yahoo (16):

----------


## ponyo

کاملا زیبا

----------


## Sami_2000

مونده به داوطلبینی که حضور دارن یعنی اگه معدلی بین معدلای شما ها باشن که قطعا هم هستن بینتون فاصله میوفته

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

من و خواهرم با هم فقط 2تا صندلی فاصله داشتیم فکر میکردم چون همزمان ثبت نام کردیم اینجوری شده نمیدونستم به معدل ربط داره  :Yahoo (117): این اطلاعاتو از کجا میارید دوستان :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Sami_2000

راستی یه خاطره از یکی از اقوام بگم
شوهر خاله من و برادرش خیلی شبیه هم ان و وقتی رفته بودن سر جلسه کنکور صندلیاشون درست کنار هم قرار گرفته بود یعنی ردیف اول و دوم بودن و تو صندلی اول هر ردیف بودن جالبه مسولین اونجا هم غافلگیر شده بودن و بهشون شک کرده بودن و چون نمیتونستن صندلیا رو عوض کنن ،صندلی مراقب رو درست آورده بودن بینشون که یه وقت تقلب نکنن این ماجرا برای ۲۰ سال پیشه میخوام اینو بگم اگه نزدیک هم افتادین هیچ کسی نمیتونه اعتراض کنه حتی رئیس سازمان سنجش

----------


## ali.rainy

اصلا ربطی به معدل نداره
این ها رو بر چه اساسی می گین
فقط بر اساس نوبت ثبت نام هست

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> اصلا ربطی به معدل نداره
> این ها رو بر چه اساسی می گین
> فقط بر اساس نوبت ثبت نام هست


این هارو بر اساس تجربه میگیم!  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## maryam998

من كسايي ك سر جلسه كنارم بودن همه معدلاشون عين من بود جلوترا يه صدم بيشتر پشت سريا يه صدم كمتر

----------


## Amin6

> من كسايي ك سر جلسه كنارم بودن همه معدلاشون عين من بود جلوترا يه صدم بيشتر پشت سريا يه صدم كمتر


ببخشید یه سوال! سر جلسه کنکور خیلییییی استرس داره|؟ من همش به این فک میکنم سر کنکور از استرس هرچی خوندم بپره شما و کسایی که تو این شرایط بودن یه کم توضیح بدید لطفا

----------


## maryam998

> ببخشید یه سوال! سر جلسه کنکور خیلییییی استرس داره|؟ من همش به این فک میکنم سر کنکور از استرس هرچی خوندم بپره شما و کسایی که تو این شرایط بودن یه کم توضیح بدید لطفا


والا بستگي داره 
ولي من سر جلسه واسه رياضي فقط با لرزش دست حل ميكردم  :Yahoo (21): 
واسه فيزيك هم گريم گرفته بود فقط به خودم ميگفتم ده ديقه صبر كن الان تموم ميشه برو گريه كن  :Yahoo (21): 
از دوستامم بودن مثلا ٣٠٠ اورد باز با گريه اومد بيرون  :Yahoo (21): 
كلا يه وضع بديه
ولي خب هستن كساييم ك با ارامش ميدن ازمونو

----------


## Amin6

> والا بستگي داره 
> ولي من سر جلسه واسه رياضي فقط با لرزش دست حل ميكردم 
> واسه فيزيك هم گريم گرفته بود فقط به خودم ميگفتم ده ديقه صبر كن الان تموم ميشه برو گريه كن 
> از دوستامم بودن مثلا ٣٠٠ اورد باز با گريه اومد بيرون 
> كلا يه وضع بديه
> ولي خب هستن كساييم ك با ارامش ميدن ازمونو


یا امام هشتم :Yahoo (39):

----------


## AmirAria

> ببخشید یه سوال! سر جلسه کنکور خیلییییی استرس داره|؟ من همش به این فک میکنم سر کنکور از استرس هرچی خوندم بپره شما و کسایی که تو این شرایط بودن یه کم توضیح بدید لطفا


برای من که چون اکثر دوستان بودن و قبلا هم اون جا آزمون کانون داده بودیم استرس خاصی نبود  :Yahoo (1): 
احساس فراموشی به شدت طبیعیه ، نباید هی به این فکر کنی که فراموش کردی مطالب رو ! ادبیات خیلی تاثیر داره به عنوان درس شروع کننده و اگه ضدحال بخوری توش شاید تا آخر جلسه فکرت مشغول بشه و استرس بگیری

----------


## nalisa

> میخوان از وجود هم آرامش بگیرن


چرا حاشیه میری سوال منو نمیدونی بیخود نظر نده حالا قصدم هر چی باشه این یک دوما من ایران نیستم اصلا قرار نیس کنکور بدم فقط واسم سوال شد همین

----------


## ali.sn

> چرا حاشیه میری سوال منو نمیدونی بیخود نظر نده حالا قصدم هر چی باشه این یک دوما من ایران نیستم اصلا قرار نیس کنکور بدم فقط واسم سوال شد همین


نه،شانسش خيلي كمه كه پيش خواهرتون بيفتيد

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> ببخشید یه سوال! سر جلسه کنکور خیلییییی استرس داره|؟ من همش به این فک میکنم سر کنکور از استرس هرچی خوندم بپره شما و کسایی که تو این شرایط بودن یه کم توضیح بدید لطفا


دوست عزیز من به عنوان یه فرد باتجربه تو این زمینه بهت میگم فقط تا اون لحظه ای که میگن شروع کنید وهمه هجوم میارن رو سوالات استرس هست بعدش انقدر درگیر سوالات میشی که دیگه یادت میره استرس داشتی و چند دقیقه بعد وقتی مبینی یه سری به در و دیوار نگاه میکنن کلا حالت خوب میشه نگران نباش :Yahoo (112): ولی من اون لحظه ای که قران میخونن و بعد میگن شروع کنید برام یه عمر میگذره همیشه بغض میکنم :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Arosak_E_Ostad

> من و خواهرم با هم فقط 2تا صندلی فاصله داشتیم فکر میکردم چون همزمان ثبت نام کردیم اینجوری شده نمیدونستم به معدل ربط داره این اطلاعاتو از کجا میارید دوستان


سلام
من بابام نماینده سازمان سنجش هستند موقع کنکور و مسئول برگزاری کنکور.به خاطر همین بلدم :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (111): 
البته خودم کنکور اولم هست.ولی قطعا دوستانی که چندین بار کنکور دادند و یکمی زرنگ بازی و یا حتی فضول بازی(ببخشید این لفظ رو بکار بردم :Yahoo (50): ) در بیارند به راحتی متوجه این موضوع میشن.
سر جلسه کنکور همه که قریبه نیستند کم و بیش بعضی ها رو یا به واسطه کانون یا حتی مدرسه میشناسیم و کم و بیش از سطح درسی خبر داریم.البته این بیشتر به حوزه های کوچولو میخوره نه مثل تهران و اصفهان و تبریز و ..... که توی هر حوزه چندین هزار نفر هستند.
از یه چیز دیگه هم میشه فهمید اگه دقت کنید سرجلسه معدل پایینا اجازه دستشویی رفتن و یا بیرون رفتن و یا کلا خیلی بیخیال هستند و استرسی ندارند و کنکور براشون مهم نیست.
ولی معدل بالاها و بچه درسخونا استرس زیاد دارند و حتی از ثانیه ها هم سر جلسه استفاده میکنند. :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Arosak_E_Ostad

> اصلا ربطی به معدل نداره
> این ها رو بر چه اساسی می گین
> فقط بر اساس نوبت ثبت نام هست


خواهشا دیگه اینا رو برا من نگو :Yahoo (100):

----------


## ali.sn

> سلام
> من بابام نماینده سازمان سنجش هستند موقع کنکور و مسئول برگزاری کنکور.به خاطر همین بلدم


داداش خيلي عزيزي،اصلا يهو خيلي ازت خوشم اومد :Yahoo (4):

----------

